# skidsteers



## slplow (May 13, 2001)

Ok, what skidsteers brands are junk? I am looking to buy a used one soon. So far I have driven bobcats , the newer jds and a scat trak.( I did not like the scat)


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

Whell the longer wheel base models are not as tipsy.The JD's and NH are easy to do maintence.The tomhas is a simple design.If your gonna get bobcat go for the 773 or the new s185 NH the LS170, JD 250 model.I thing it all comes down to wich one you are comfertable running and Cat is supose to be good too.Scat trac is going to be gone soon and will be turned into the new volvo line.


----------



## paul soccodato (Nov 9, 2002)

get a new holland. you wont be dissapointed


----------



## hillworks7669 (Dec 19, 2002)

you might want to check into Gehl I bought one with a two speed option, instead of top speed of 8.5mph it is 13.5mph, I thought that was a huge advantage. After all speed is the name of the game.


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

I've got the Cat 248 and LOVE it! They've made improvements since I bought mine, so their better yet. My second choice would be one of the Case XT models.


----------



## SLC1 (Jul 27, 2000)

We have a Cat 226 and love it, it is so easy to teach or learn how to run and very smooth. Love the machine, look into the Cats you will not be dissipointed. Just my two cents


----------



## Temco (May 26, 2002)

I have a Bobcat S185 which I like a lot, very easy to operate but if you do decide on Bobcat, get the 2 speed option coz their slow as s*#t.


----------



## chtucker (Sep 6, 2002)

I'm in the middle of buying a new one too...

I would insist upon joystick controls. I have found alot less fatigue than what I call "rowing the boat" 

One thing to consider is how they hold their value. I don't think Bobcat brand holds their value at all. Look at the used market and check prices.

I vote for a Cat. They will be their forever. The service points on the 246 where fantastically easy to reach. I vote for the two speed option if you are going to drive it between jobsites to. 

Financing right now is fantastic. Soft market, plenty of suppliers. Don't be afraid to haggle and look for the best deal. I was quoted 3.9 for 60 months NO money down on 246 fully optioned with a blizzard plow and an extended warranty for 36k 700 a month.


----------



## slplow (May 13, 2001)

I forgot to mention that I am looking at 1500 lbs machines. I have looked at the gehls and the engine compartment is nice and open. I have seen the thamas line. They look nice and at a base around 15k is cheap but cheap may not be good.


----------



## TurfPlus (Dec 19, 2001)

I like the NH but after our 885 was stolen we rented a Case 85XT until we settled with the insurance co. I was amazed at the power and comfort and no annoying hydro whine like our LS180. Next demo is CAT.


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

You'll be surprised at how quiet the Cats are, with the side windows closed you really don't need hearing protection, they're that quiet.

I ran my friend's new New Holland 190, that machine is *very* noisy in comparison. The engine is loud and the hydro motors make such a whine, you have to have hearing protection to run the machine for any length of time.


----------



## 66Construction (Jan 26, 2001)

I agree the LS180 is very noisy, We have a radio in ours and you have to turn it up so loud to hear it gives you a head ache. Pelican is dead on if you'e in it all day you have to have ear protection.

It is a work horse though. We run it 6-7 days a week moving every thing and anything. It also pushes a 12' Protec.
Casey


----------



## Team_Yamaha (Nov 30, 2002)

I had a John Deere 250 until about 4 months ago. Then I bought my new Bobcat S250 with 2 speed, A/C, heat, and vertually every option expect high flow hydralics. The 250 is a nice machine, but the rated 1700-1800 lbs capacty was just a bit too small for lifting pallets of singles, concrete block, and ect. Also when I bought the 250, A/C wasn't an option but was something that I wanted very badly. My father has had John Deeres, New Hollands, Gehls, Cases and Bobcats, neither of us has tried out a Cat yet, I think the price is scaring us away from that. But they sound like great machines. He keeps coming back to Bobcat after tring out the other brands new toy and options for a couple years. He now has a S185, S250, S300, T-190, and a Posi Trac (I think thats what the brand is, the last of the name got scrapped off a couple years ago)


----------



## DYNA PLOW (Oct 14, 2000)

bought a used 93 j.d. 675b skidloader in april actually it's made buy new holland in those years, new tires 1675hrs paid 7100.00.
has been an excellent machine so far. ya the new machines are great but holy s##t batman are they pricey. there are alot of good used machines out yet with a lot of life left.
dan


----------



## slplow (May 13, 2001)

Well I planed on buying used but just put a deposit on a brand new 153 thomas with cab and heat . With a $1,500. rebate it,s coming in at $14,250. plus tax. It's also coming with a 5 yr drive train warranty. The dealer is where I buy my walker mowers from so I now that they have good service Department. 
I looked at a few used 751 and 753 s.Also a daewoo and a jd240. all nice machines. Wanted to look at a NH but none for sale in the want ads. The ranges in price were $10,000 - $16,000 with 1200 hrs to 3400hrs on them.


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

slplow Have you used the Thomas before or know off any one thats one?I looked at one at the mascon show that they had there.The one question i had was the oil it uses just one type.What if you rent a attachment that has hydraulic fluid instead of regular oil? The one I looked at seamed very nice easy to maintain and had a thick steel plate that the engine mounted on. It was running about $19K or so last year at the show .I would like to know how you like it when you get it.


----------



## slplow (May 13, 2001)

CAT, the sales man said you can put any thing on it that other skides can use but sales men don't allways now every thing like they should. When I get it I will you know how I really like. So far in the 2 hr test run I thought it was pretty nice. I also liked how easy it looked to work on. Also notice alot less electrical crap than the bobs. The only thing I wish it had was a longer wheel base.
It looks like im going to be the guinea-pig on this one.


----------



## Temco (May 26, 2002)

I borrowed a friends New Holland once when mu Bobcat was down for service and although I thought it was a more durable machine (could lift more weight and higher) the vibration shook the proverbial crap out of me....I could never be in a machine like this for too long, maybe it was just a lemon coz i've never tried another one.


----------



## slplow (May 13, 2001)

Well, I have put 10 hrs in the driver seat moving and stacking snow. So far I think it's great .


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

slplow, what's the horsepower and weight rating of that machine?


----------



## slplow (May 13, 2001)

It's a 1,500 lbs with a 46 hp kubota engine.


----------



## DZLSNOWANDICE (Jan 26, 2003)

CAT My Dad has a 226, our friend john has a 246, and I'm getting a 236 come july


----------



## Tillerman1664 (Sep 18, 2002)

*New Holland*

I would suggest if you got a couple of different jobs, try renting a couple of different machines and do a little test run of each. I am partial to New Holland. The main feature of New Holland I like over the others is as the boom raises, the attachment, say the bucket full of material (for example), moves out and away from the machine. Bobcat made an attempt at this feature, but didn't quite get it right. I have had some material come down across the glass door on the Bobcat on a couple of occasions. New Holland refers to this as the Super Boom. Good Luck!


----------



## DLuccia (Feb 10, 2003)

i have run bobcats ghel cats deeres case and new holand and out of them all ive loved our deere 280 nicest one ive driven sofar 

but thats my 2 cents


----------



## Comet (May 23, 2001)

I have the Cat 226
Its been wonderful for over a year now
Lifting capacity is only at 1500# etc.
Worked real good in the snow this winter also
Contol arms are great, I think the other ones have the same now also, I forget


----------



## Chuck Smith (Dec 30, 1999)

Question, does anyone make a skid steer with the loader and bucket controls using the joysticks like an excavator instead of foot pedals? Just curious.

~Chuck


----------



## Arc Burn (Oct 21, 2002)

Chuck,from what i have been reading that is now an option on a lot of newer models and is gaining popularity for ease of use.


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

CATERPILLAR!!! Since their introduction. Get out and demo one, Chuck, you'll be impressed!

Bobcat offers it as an option now, but the one at John's BBQ wasn't as smooth as my Cat. The Case XT series do too, but in a unique pattern. I think the other manufacturers are beginning to offer them as well, it makes sense to have the loader controls in the standard configuration for front loaders. On the Cat, the left stick takes you where you want to go just like a hydrostatic dozer.


----------



## Comet (May 23, 2001)

Chuck
The Cats have that option as mine has,, I seen one of my suppliers today as he was loading my truck with boulders and he had a brand new 873 BobCat, he was jerking back n forth. 
I had thought BobCats were converting,,not sure what took place with his sale, 
Others have them I think,, its awesome


----------



## Arc Burn (Oct 21, 2002)

Pelican,how do you make the machine "skid" with one controll?some sort of twisting motion on the hand control?I've never run a dozer but have run hydro-sno-cats and even they still had 2 hand controlls.


----------



## ToyotaPower (Mar 15, 2003)

*Bobcats are "GREAT"*

I would go with a S185 or S250 depending on the lifting capability you need. We own a S250 with hand controls and love it. Sometime threw-out the year and depending on the season (off-season) the bobcat company have special incentives on new machine and 0% interest and big cash saving. There nothing like ordering a new machine with the options you crave.


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

ArcBurn, you just point the stick where you want to go, the computer figures out the rest. The Cat controls are electric like their excavators and backhoes, extremely smooth.

Using a clock as reference, with the center axis of the face as neutral, point to 2:00 for right turn, 12:00 straight ahead, 6:00 reverse, 10:00 left turn.

9:00 and 3:00 are left and right full skid turns, the machine turns within its own length.

Backing and turning is a bit trickier, you have to point the joystick to the side you want the front of the machine to point, so backing into a space on your right would mean pointing the stick to 8:00.

Case's controls are smooth too, but are set up in a Case/NewHolland pattern like what you describe where left stick is left tires and right, right. Bucket and boom are tipping the levers side to side.

As I said I tried the Bobcat at the BBQ and I found the controls a bit sluggish to respond compared to my machine. I like the 4 wheel steer option on a couple of their machines though.


----------

